# A few pix of current job in progress



## Thomas Painting (Aug 11, 2008)

I just started in this room on Friday ... I should have finished pix by this friday or Monday. No major color change coming ... trim will be lighter and walls will be about the same.


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

can't wait to see the finished work. Looks good so far.


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice house!
What is that thing to the right of the fireplace?
BTW...shouldn't you have your materials sitting on a drop instead of that nice hardwood floor?
Sage


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Love that poked doted look! Got any before shots?


----------



## Jeff.Chicago (May 19, 2008)

sage said:


> BTW...shouldn't you have your materials sitting on a drop instead of that nice hardwood floor?
> Sage



Exactly!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

BTW...shouldn't you have your materials sitting on a drop instead of that nice hardwood floor?
Sage

My first thought also.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice pad! I assume the materials were being packed in, or in transition from one area to another, so you're OK with me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Thomas Painting (Aug 11, 2008)

Floors were getting refinished .... Actually they are now ... I will get a couple of pix. The floors are covered with rosin paper now.

Those pix were taken before the floor sanders kicked me out.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Thomas Painting said:


> Floors were getting refinished .... Actually they are now ... I will get a couple of pix. The floors are covered with rosin paper now.


I walked into a house once with newly finished floors and rejoiced seeing red rosin paper paving the way from the entry to the room I was hanging. 

The rejoicing ended when I pulled it up and found that a couple of minor splashes of water on the paper had stained the floor RED. 

I will no longer work or walk on red rosin paper.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

daArch said:


> I walked into a house once with newly finished floors and rejoiced seeing red rosin paper paving the way from the entry to the room I was hanging.
> 
> The rejoicing ended when I pulled it up and found that a couple of minor splashes of water on the paper had stained the floor RED.
> 
> I will no longer work or walk on red rosin paper.


So what do u use?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> So what do u use?


Think of all the possibilities brother ew, Don't be a DUH all your life.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

We've gone to fleece bottomed drops for new floors. Works great. You can slide them around a new floor finish and leave no trace.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

timhag said:


> Think of all the possibilities brother ew, Don't be a DUH all your life.


:laughing:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

timhag said:


> Think of all the possibilities brother ew, Don't be a DUH all your life.


TH have you considered counseling. Might help out on the bi$hy attitude


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> TH have you considered counseling. Might help out on the bi$hy attitude


Think about what you asked, there is no attitude. I see em like I call em. :thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I do as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jeff.Chicago (May 19, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> So what do u use?


I usually lay plastic down be4 I put the rosin paper down. Works great!


----------



## Bushdude (Apr 17, 2007)

Just use the natural colored (tan) rosin paper, it alsop has reinforcing threads so it doesn't rip like the red crap.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I've done that but the problem I've had is the paper curling up. I wasn't asking the question because I don't know what to do. I was asking cause daArch only said what he didn't do. So I thought maybe he had a better deal like Ver. I have always used plastic and put drops on top. I have also used the rubber back drops but the rubber tends to curl. I have also used the drops that have the plastic coating under them but if you tear the plastic their done. So I have just stuck with plastic, paper and drops.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

my drops are really thick canvas that my father bought like 30 years ago to make a teepee out of. He never did anything with them but stored them all these years. Best drops ever. Completely waterproof with no plastic or rubber on them. Only problems I had were if I spilled a bunch of stain in one spot on them and let it sit it would soak through after 5-10 min. but most of them have reached their end of interior life so I am going to try and find more rolls of canvas like this.
I use fleece blankets at the end of my drops so that if you get any paint in the tread of your shoes, it gets cleaned out before you track it anywhere unintentionally. Where do you get fleece backed drops Scott?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

My favorite drops were old curtains. Years ago homes had rubber backed curtains to help keep light out. They always laid flat, you didn't have to train them, and they were square. The original "rubber ducky" :thumbsup:


----------



## Thomas Painting (Aug 11, 2008)

Well I have never had a problem with rosin paper staining a floor and it has been used on every new construction job I have been on in the last 5 years. If I didnt use something because someone else had a problem with it once .... I would have nothing to use ... ever.

Anyways ... I got the rooms done ... but ran out the door on Friday to get to the golf course :thumbsup:

I'll get some pix on Tuesday.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

We used to use straight rosin to cover floors, then my pressure pot tipped over with 2 gallons of acetone spray stain. It soaked through to the on-site finished hardwood floor . $800 later, We plastic under the paper when using chemical finishes now .:yes:


----------



## Thomas Painting (Aug 11, 2008)

Guess I cant edit my first post ... I was going to post the after pictures in the first post .... but here they are.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Do I spy a broom on hadwood flooring????? joking, Looks good brother, keep up the good work.:thumbsup:


----------



## Thomas Painting (Aug 11, 2008)

timhag said:


> Do I spy a broom on hadwood flooring????? joking, Looks good brother, keep up the good work.:thumbsup:


Home owners broom, they moved some furniture in this weekend.

Just the entryway and small bathroom left.

Are the pix on this page big? I re sized them ... but they still seem larger that the ones on the first page ... even though they are the same size....


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Thomas Painting said:


> Home owners broom, they moved some furniture in this weekend.
> 
> Just the entryway and small bathroom left.
> 
> Are the pix on this page big? I re sized them ... but they still seem larger that the ones on the first page ... even though they are the same size....


Pics look good, nice size. Was joking about the broom bra.


----------



## Thomas Painting (Aug 11, 2008)

oh ... the spindles have not been done ....I hate painting them!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Thomas Painting said:


> Guess I cant edit my first post ... I was going to post the after pictures in the first post .... but here they are.


Looks GREAT:thumbup:

Do you always use the HO counter tops as a work bench?


----------



## Thomas Painting (Aug 11, 2008)

Sure, the counter tops are going to be refinished. They are pretty scratched up. (not from me!) Actually, the HO put my radio there this weekend.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks like the color was the same, just a freshening up??? looks good tho.


----------

